# Weekdays or Weekends?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

in a perfect world we could play golf every time we wanted to - so let's imagine that we can!

would you want to play on weekdays with the old duffers out there or on weekends with the new kids and the girls looking to get a few hours free from the kids?


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

Weekdays during mid-day is perfect.


----------



## Muggledad (May 14, 2006)

I work midnights and weekends, so I have to agree!


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, in my case, weekend is for me, preferably Saturday


----------

